# Game 12: New Jersey Nets at the Phoenix Suns



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Game 12: Phoenix Suns (5-4) at New Jersey Nets (5-6)*

*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash James Jones Raja Bell Shawn Marion Boris Diaw

*Reserves*

Kurt Thomas 
Brian Grant 
Eddie House 
Jim Jackson 
Pat Burke 

*Starting Lineup*





































Jason Kidd Vince Carter Richard Jefferson Cliff Robinson Nenad Krstic

*Reserves*

Jason Collins 
Marc Jackson 
Jeff McInnis 
Lamond Murray 
Scott Padgett
Zoran Planinic
Jacque Vaughn


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nets have no depth whatsoever.


And I'm not worried about them going to the post. 

Robinson is not a post player and Krstic finds himself selting for alot of outside jumpshots. 

Suns should win this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, we're 6-5 not 5-4 haha. nice thread.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

While I was getting ready for the game, I had a thought. Jason Kidd said the best two point guards in the NBA uesd to play for the Suns and Marbury says he's the best point guard in the NBA. So unless Kidd was talking about Sam Cassell, we'll be playing against the second-best point guard in the NBA tonight.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes, we won!  


I am not happy with the win though. We need to learn how to maintain our leads. 20pt lead shorten to 6pt lead. That's not a good sign. 

Quite frankly, Nets just plain sucked tonight. If it's a decent team with good inside presence, we could be in trouble. For some reasons, we just play worse at Home. Our guys fall in love with 3. 

Another thing is many Nets fans think they can beat Amareless Suns. lol I am sorry but even without Amare, the team is still very good. We don't have good inside D but our transition D totally shuts them down to ZERO freaking fast break points.  And they have way more turnovers than us. 

Officiating seems to favor us tonight. RJ was fouled but the ref gave it back to him on the next play (when Bell poked the ball out, that was much cleaner). Too bad RJ couldn't hit FT. Not anybody's fault! 


Go Suns!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I saw the Nets actually shot more FTs than us mid way through the 4th. I don't know how it favored us that much though haha.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> I saw the Nets actually shot more FTs than us mid way through the 4th. I don't know how it favored us that much though haha.


Well, I guess they kept replaying how RJ was fouled... lol I guess you are right. 

Our transition D was very good though!!!! They have zero fask break points. Holy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Well, I guess they kept replaying how RJ was fouled... lol I guess you are right.
> 
> Our transition D was very good though!!!! They have zero fask break points. Holy.


yeah, I saw how well we got back on transition. I also noticed how we play more help defense. And Diaw has been the catalyst for that, especially today. I don't remember us doing very much of that last yr. 

James Jones, and Raja Bell is also out working guys for loose balls. Not just Marion. We don't need a starting 5 of guys who can score like last yr haha. We do have their capability to score but different mentalities.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Watched the game at ESPN. 
I was very surprised by your defense. Really good job.
Steve Nash is absolutely terrific! 
I can watch him forever. Great player. 

The Diaw-Johnson trade wasn't so bad after all. 
The way your team play- you're definitely going to be my Playoffs favourite this year.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

That was scary, almost blew up the lead. The shots weren't falling tonight, only Nash shoots above 50 percent. But, the Suns did a good job playing defense. Great team defense. Definitely a big improvement from last year. Last year I rarely hear about the Suns beat other teams with defense.

Another solid stat from Diaw: 10 pts, 9 ast, 7 rebs, 3 stls, 3 TOs. He did a good job defending. My complain on him is, when he take it into the paint, he looks to pass first. In that situation, when he get himself in a position to score, he should just concentrate on making the basket or at least take it hard and hope for a FT. He commited some TOs last night because of he looks to pass first when he should just shoot it or take it to the hole.

But, it's a great win.


----------

